# great graphics+ok proccy or ok graphics+great processor?



## koolkapoor (Aug 23, 2006)

hi,all!
i have query on buying new computer hardware
should i get a gigabyte 7900gt and a dual core pentium 3.4ghz + 17inch crt
                                            OR
should i get a gigabyte 7600gt and a core2duo e6400 + 19inch crt?

through which config will i get the most gaming?
all the parts will be the same


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 23, 2006)

try the core2duo,if you need the 7900gt,wait until it costs $40
LOveryL


----------



## vijay_7287 (Aug 23, 2006)

depends on the kinda games u expect ur system to run

if u r one of those weirdoos tryin DOOM at 1600*1200
maybe the first one

but i will definitely go for the second


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 23, 2006)

koolkapoor said:
			
		

> hi,all!
> i have query on buying new computer hardware
> should i get a gigabyte 7900gt and a dual core pentium 3.4ghz + 17inch crt
> OR
> ...



For gaming the graphics card is always 1st priority...spend on that, then use the rest..
and your e6300 will cost less than a D950, which is probably what you're buying (3.4 GHz)
^^ eh? $40 for the 7900GT, yeah right... his kids would be buying it then lol


----------



## samrulez (Aug 23, 2006)

its better to get a X1900Xt than a 7900GT......get 1GBX2 memory sticks.....for the processor...well...with a X1900XT and 2GB ram u can play all games even with a 3000+!! .....but....even a E6300 would be enough....I recommend...AM2 or 939 over the Conroe....coz for the Core 2 Duo not many good mobos r available.....there r very few and all r not good....


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 23, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> its better to get a X1900Xt than a 7900GT......get 1GBX2 memory sticks.....for the processor...well...with a X1900XT and 2GB ram u can play all games even with a 3000+!! .....but....even a E6300 would be enough....I recommend...AM2 or 939 over the Conroe....coz for the Core 2 Duo not many good mobos r available.....there r very few and all r not good....



sez who mayte?? boards from asrock are available to budgeters... MSI 965's are cheap and plentiful. Intel's 965's are due in here any day...

Enthu's will look at boards like Asus's P5W and Gigabyte's Q965...

While I agree that the X1900XT is better AFA performance goes, still a few issues, and they do heat a lot. I've owned a lot of cards and find Nvidia to be more hassle free in general...


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 23, 2006)

i would recommend the 7900gt with an e6400. it would be a very good configuration.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 24, 2006)

1900XT + overclocked 3000 is fine, but may not be fine at stock for quite a few games. overclocked to 2.2-2.4 which venice easily does. 

Anyway,
The first one will be better.
1)Which 3.4 are you talking about, D8xx or X9xx?
2)Rather get X2 3800 instead of that CPU
each case buy 2GB RAM.
__________
Best for today:
AMD 64 + cooling (for oc) + 1900XT


----------



## sysrq (Aug 27, 2006)

get a kick-a$$ proccy+"7600gt or some thing like that" then upgrade to Dx-10 card 7600gt is more or less 6800ultra.
*futuremark.com/forum/showthread.php?t=164
suggesting 7600gt now coz there going to be mazor change in tech as dx-10 card released, also to save money[if applicable] for dx10 card.


----------



## koolkapoor (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks a billion for all you help guys,finally, i decided to go for the following configuration(after taking all the help i got from this beautiful forum):
19inch viewsonic crt monitor
core2duo e6400
1gb ddr-II 667mhz corsair(i'll add another gb when i get good GPU)
geforce 6200TC(hehehehe,i decided to get a dx10 card when they come out instead and i got this card for 1600 bucks)
300gb maxtor SATA-II hard-drive
DVD-RW ASUS(can't remember model)
550 watt antec
ATX Cabinet
GIGABYTE MOBO
i got this config. for about rs.43,000
did i lose out somewhere?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 27, 2006)

Only place you lost out is the hard drives. Maxtor makes the WORST hard drives.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 27, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Only place you lost out is the hard drives. Maxtor makes the WORST hard drives.


really?
i'm using samsung 320gigs.
is that cool?


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 27, 2006)

koolkapoor said:
			
		

> 19inch viewsonic crt monitor
> GIGABYTE MOBO


which gigabyte mobo is that?
also how much did the CRT cost u?
thanks


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

get E6300 and good card. Dx10 will take a yr to become mainstream in India, or alteast 9 months. That is the time period of an upgrade anyway, get a 7900GT now and upgrade later


----------



## koolkapoor (Aug 27, 2006)

@AmbarD :i bought the monitor for 10,350 rupees and the mobo is GA-8I945PL-S3(rs.5130),oh,and your welcome
@akshayt :i just bought this computer yesterday so my parents might get angry if i already wan't to buy another graphics card
oh and what are the names of the DX10 cards?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 27, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> get E6300 and good card. Dx10 will take a yr to become mainstream in India, or alteast 9 months. That is the time period of an upgrade anyway, get a 7900GT now and upgrade later


He already bought a E6400. Do you want him to downgrade to a E6300? 
I don't think people in India can afford to upgrade their graphics card in 9 months. Certainly not after spending 17k on a 7900GT.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

buy for 17k today, sell for 10k tomorrow, invest another 15k and get the card


----------



## koolkapoor (Aug 27, 2006)

hah!
i wish the choice was up to me!
I shudder to think what my parents would say if i asked them to get me ANOTHER computer part JUST THE NEXT DAY after i bought a brand new computer,especially when that part costs a stutteringly high 17K
P.s:are there any 30k+ cards available anymore?


----------



## akshayt (Aug 27, 2006)

yes, there are. 1900XT and 7900GTX are around 30k.

7950GTX is 35k+


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 27, 2006)

Couple of years ago high end Asus cards used to cost 45k+


----------



## kholkombe (Aug 28, 2006)

hi,koolkapur
 you got really good prices
 let me know
 each item's price
 where did you got those prices
it will be very much helpful as i am going forthe same configuration


----------



## tech_your_present (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah,tell us koolkapoor


----------



## koolkapoor (Aug 28, 2006)

here are the prices you wanted:(i'm so happy,i overclocked this processor to 2.6ghz,man,its faster than an x2 5000+!!might even beat an fx-62....)
19inch viewsonic crt monitor.11000
core2duo e6400rs.11000
1gb ddr-II 667mhz corsair(i'll add another gb when i get good GPU)rs.4000
geforce 6200TC(hehehehe,i decided to get a dx10 card when they come out instead and i got this card for 1600 bucks)
300gb maxtor SATA-II hard-drive rs.4400
DVD-RW ASUS(can't remember model) rs.3800
550 watt antec rs.???
ATX Cabinet rs.600
GIGABYTE MOBO rs.5500
i got this config. for about rs.43,000(there is some fluctuation here and there,but these are the overall prices)(prices may differ if you buy them seperately)
i got this from a shop in West Bengal,but i've seen them take orders from someone in a different state once.if you want,i can give you their contact numbers...


----------



## akshayt (Aug 28, 2006)

you got the 2.6ghz overclock on the 5500 mobo, which mobo is it, are you sure it is meant for overclocking and you won't end up frying something


----------



## kholkombe (Aug 29, 2006)

tell me precise mobo model no. & make
give me contact no. of that shop


----------



## vinyas (Aug 29, 2006)

Really Kool man

11k for E6400 nice....expected it to be around 15k

any idea if i can get E6600 For 15k ? ...can pls enquire for me & let me know on this ...would be going for the SAME CONFIG with E6600 if affordable

Mobo u got was Gigabyte GA965P-DS3 ??


----------



## koolkapoor (Aug 31, 2006)

ywah man,e6600 is available from that shop for 14800,yeah perfectly affordable,and thats the mobo i got,no use getting a better mobo,cause i can teach you guys all the tricks of the trade on how to make it into an extreme mobo,(right now,i'm trying to make my proccy even faster,but it might have to stop,cause my mom saw me doing overclocking yesterday,with the casing open and parts scattered here and there,and she said that she qould tell my father if i don't stop....)
__________
yeah man,e6600 is available from that shop for 14800,yeah perfectly affordable,and thats the mobo i got,no use getting a better mobo,cause i can teach you guys all the tricks of the trade on how to make it into an extreme mobo,(right now,i'm trying to make my proccy even faster,but it might have to stop,cause my mom saw me doing overclocking yesterday,with the casing open and parts scattered here and there,and she said that she qould tell my father if i don't stop....)


----------



## vinyas (Aug 31, 2006)

14800 ... wooh r u sure of that price  ??

man can u help me get me once piece

here in  bangalore itself they are telling 13.5 k for a E6300

help me out dude


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 31, 2006)

> 1gb ddr-II 667mhz corsair(i'll add another gb when i get good GPU)rs.4000
> DVD-RW ASUS(can't remember model) rs.3800



RU sure ??


----------



## koolkapoor (Aug 31, 2006)

@vinyas:did i say 14800?whoops,i meant 15800,i can help you get a piece if you wan't,but i can only give the shops details via pm,as the shop told me it doen't want any spam calls. slap the stupid bangalore dealers,for charging goddamn prices like that,in my shop,its available for Rs.8999(e6300)
@deathvirus_me:quite sure,yeah


----------



## kholkombe (Aug 31, 2006)

please pm me on the price details & shop's name address & contact no.
thanx
kholkombe@yahoo.co.in


----------



## vinyas (Aug 31, 2006)

koolkapoor said:
			
		

> @vinyas:did i say 14800?whoops,i meant 15800,i can help you get a piece if you wan't,but i can only give the shops details via pm,as the shop told me it doen't want any spam calls. slap the stupid bangalore dealers,for charging goddamn prices like that,in my shop,its available for Rs.8999(e6300)
> @deathvirus_me:quite sure,yeah



Gigabyte GA965P-DS3 is listed as Rs.11300 on www.deltapage.com   .. how come u got for 5k ?


r u sure wat u got is GA965P-DS3 ??,can u pls clarify ?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 31, 2006)

these are all local prices,guy must have imported from some other country,cause thats what it costs here in vietnam as well


----------



## manmay (Sep 10, 2006)

AFAIK quadro cards go for way higher than 50k ...


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 10, 2006)

sorry to burst your bubbles guys,but actually i got 945 chipset,not 965,and 965 costs $173.....


----------



## akshayt (Sep 10, 2006)

MSI Neo F 965 for 6500 only.


----------

